# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С:Предприятие 8.2(учебная)

## alexsandrinia

*1C:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.2: УЧЕБНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*1C:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3: УЧЕБНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*
1C:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3: ВЕРСИЯ ДЛЯ ОБУЧЕНИЯ ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЮ
*

----------

Svetlana_K (17.01.2015), ялок (30.11.2012)

----------


## -sergey-

напишите почту куда скинуть

----------


## paranorm

> напишите почту куда скинуть


Если можно, то и на paranorm@mail.ru

----------


## fabio

ata22222@INBOX.RU  есди можно и мне

----------


## KateFlo

Привет, сбросьте и мне, пожалуйста, kateflo3@gmail.com

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ZAviator

Можно со мной поделиться с учебной версией: andreiltd@mail.ru 
Спасибо.

----------


## siwa99

поделитесь пж-ста учебной версией mit-2@narod.ru

----------


## il2

А можно еще и мне: bobic2000@rambler.ru

----------


## procedure

и мне пожалуйста procedure@rambler.ru

----------


## uaseed

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста uaseed@gmail.com

----------


## SviFt

> напишите почту куда скинуть


Если возможно отправьте на svift349@mail.ru

----------


## kulik2009

> напишите почту куда скинуть


Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста kulik2009@pisem.net

----------


## uaseed

Да перестаньте, никто ничего не сбрасывает. Кому-то сбросили:confused:

----------


## Bodnaryellow

zvit_bbu@ukr.net
Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## cherepushka

ой и мне скиньте, пожалуйста uzbek_vlad@mail.ru
спасибо

----------


## Alek-nn

......

----------


## Александр1

Пожалуйста и мне пришлите 02.09.2007@mail.ru

----------


## mailanvar

и мне тоже, пожалуйста mailanvar@mail.ru

----------


## BonyeN

И мне пожалуйста если можно)) bnv_bel@mail.ru

----------


## Sharik1c

*Состав продукта*
*диск* "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию": 
рекомендации по работе с продуктом; 
описание архитектуры платформы "1С:Предприятия 8"; 
платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (учебная версия); 
демонстрационные конфигурации к книге М.Г.Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталевой "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы";
конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой (учебная)", ред. 1.0; 
демонстрационная конфигурация "Управляемое приложение"; 
конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (учебная)", ред. 1.6 
информация по обучению; 
*книги*: 
М.Г.Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы";
1С:Предприятие 8.2. Руководство администратора; 
1С:Предприятия 8.2. Руководство разработчика (в 2-х частях); 


учебная версия платформы "1С:Предприятия 8.2" - это реально действующая платформа "1С:Предприятия 8.2" со следующими ограничениями:
•ограничено количество данных: 
-   максимальное количество записей в таблицах счетов 500; 
-   максимальное количество записей в главных таблицах объектов 200; 
-   количество записей в табличных частях объектов 1000; 
-   количество записей в наборах записей 1000; 
•не поддерживается работа в варианте клиент-сервер; 
•не поддерживается работа распределенных информационных баз; 
•не поддерживается COM-соединение; 
•отсутствует возможность использования паролей и аутентификации операционной системы для пользователей; 
•печать и сохранение табличных документов поддерживаются только в режиме Конфигуратора; 
•не поддерживается копирование содержимого более чем одной ячейки табличного документа в режиме "1С:Предприятия"; 
•быстродействие учебной версии ниже, чем у коммерческой версии "1С:Предприятие 8.2"; 
•не поддерживается работа с хранилищем конфигурации; 
•не доступна функциональность, связанная с поставкой конфигурации; 
•количество одновременных сеансов работы с информационной базой ограничено одним сеансом.


Короче нафига нужна такая платформа, ставьте нормальную с эмулем.
Книги можно скачать отсюда
А демо конфигурации можно и пошарить

----------


## z1.

и мне, очень нужно жене serg101010 на mail.ru

----------


## progl

и мне скиньте плиз neon2007@inbox.ru

----------


## Vladimir557

> Состав продукта
> диск "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию": 
> рекомендации по работе с продуктом; 
> описание архитектуры платформы "1С:Предприятия 8"; 
> платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (учебная версия); 
> демонстрационные конфигурации к книге М.Г.Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталевой "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы";
> конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой (учебная)", ред. 1.0; 
> демонстрационная конфигурация "Управляемое приложение"; 
> конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (учебная)", ред. 1.6 
> ...


http://depositfiles.com/files/adeh1o0nd

----------

kozin (08.02.2012)

----------


## kolyani4

если не сложно вышли на почту s2msung@inbox.ru

----------


## Sharik1c

И да прибудет с вами форум 1с

----------


## Sasha1403

скиньте, пожалуйста и мне sasha1403@gmail.com

----------


## Ka3anTiP

Ka3anTiP_@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## Mel2517

И мне, пожалуйста, будьте добры lelya-an@ya.ru

----------


## valuzk

Мне тоже, буду благодарен val_chernyak@mail.ru

----------


## 956300

и вот сюда пожалуйста gprm (песик) mail ru

----------


## azat_mr

Очень прошу, мне тоже azat_mr@list.ru

----------


## Dindin555

если можно, то на dindin555@inbox.ru

----------


## Roman-27

и мне если можно roman-27@mail.ru

----------


## markyzz

Очень прошу, мне тоже markyzz@ya.ru

----------


## Nickmix01

если не сложно то и morosov.su@mail.ru

----------


## vadimvad

[QUOTE=-sergey-;53470]напишите почту куда скинуть[/QUOT

можно на tkstula@yandex.ru?

----------


## noch

Можно со мной поделиться с учебной версией: adm_it@mail.ru

----------


## levious

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста levious@yandex.ru

----------


## vadimvad

для всех


http://fileshare287.depositfiles.com...niyu.10.PC.rar

----------


## Vovanuch

> для всех
> 
> 
> http://fileshare287.depositfiles.com...niyu.10.PC.rar


You are trying to download: 1C.Predriyatie.8.2.Versiya.Dlya.Obucheniya.Program  mirovaniyu.10.PC.rar

Sorry this download link doesn't exists

Видимо забокировали. Поэтому, если не сложно, скиньте и мне.
vetohin.vladimir@gmail.com

----------


## Eugenii

bezrodnoe@rambler.ru и мне скиньте пожалуйста :)

----------


## Tazmag

К сожалению ссылка не работает, поэтому если не сложно и мне tazmag@mail.ru

----------


## kopalin

Скинь мне пожалуйста kowoleg@yandex.ru

----------


## MraKys

Буду признателен mraky@inbox.ru

----------


## Su31

Неоткажусь 1c_yaroslavl@mail.ru

----------


## JuliyaJuliya

пришлите и мне, пожалуйста, ulita-88@mail.ru

----------


## alexeysm

Пожалуйста и мне alexeysm@rambler.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> Пожалуйста и мне alexeysm@rambler.ru


http://narod.ru/disk/209095001/%D0%B...D0%B5.rar.html

----------

Vesel76 (06.10.2011)

----------


## alruchkoff

Нужна обущающая 1с 8.2 + УТП или самоучитель или букварики, если есть под украину

----------


## valentin1952

Мне тоже, будьте любезны   harseev2009@rambler.ru

----------


## lenalenusik

Сбросьте пожалуйста мне учебную версию 1С:Преприятие8.2 на BaGiRa_elena07@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 17 минут 24 секунды_
можно еще и мне:BaGiRa_elena07@mail.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> Мне тоже, будьте любезны   harseev2009@rambler.ru


1C Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обчения

http://narod.ru/disk/209095001/%D0%B...D0%B5.rar.html

----------


## En0tiG

Сбросьте, пожалуйста, и мне учебную версию. Буду очень признательна:) liusik_m@mail.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> Сбросьте, пожалуйста, и мне учебную версию. Буду очень признательна:) liusik_m@mail.ru


ссылка сверху
http://narod.ru/disk/209095001/%D0%B...D0%B5.rar.html

----------


## hikolac

А можно мне тоже скинуть hikolac@gmail.com

----------


## suzako

Со мной можно поделиться учебной версией? suzako@list.ru заранее огромное спасибо., увидела ссылку спасибо!!!!

----------


## alpopo

> 1C Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения


Цитата:(Зарегистрированные пользователи могут скачивать обновления учебной версии платформы с сайта поддержки пользователей. Для этого необходимо зарегистрироваться на сайте поддержки пользователей, введя регистрационный номер, PIN-код и другую информацию. Регистрационная анкета и конверт с PIN-кодом входят в состав продукта.)
Выложите последнюю версию платформы. (ссылку можно в личку)

----------


## kosov9993

и мне пожалуйста kosov9993@yandex.ru

----------


## nikola222

Скинте пожайлуста ссылочку nikolai825852@mail.ru

----------


## utaiak

очень прошу, мне тоже: nat-20073@yandex.ru

----------


## танюля

Поделитесь пожалуйста самоучителем версии

 8.2 tatabula64@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## sunchess777

Есть ли учебная версия 8.2.10 или более поздняя (по ссылке на предыдущей странице скачивается версия 8.2.9)?

----------


## Ronson

Привет, сбросьте и мне, пожалуйста, malkam777@mail.ru  Спасибо!!!

----------


## vanek099

можно мне ivanserg81@gmail.com

----------


## Silen

и мне скиньте, плиз sveta0760@mail.ru

----------


## VasiliyVM

И мне, если не затруднит desoto75@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Klapon

Плиз, если есть возможность iburmund@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## tan171

очень прошу, и мне мне......  tan171@mail.ru
спасибочки

----------


## apocalipsys

и мне если можно kill_tech@mail.ru

----------


## Nataly81

здравствуйте, если можно то и мне сбросьте плиззз N-81@list.ru

----------


## pvn_54

Здравствуйте, если можно то и мне сбросьте пожайлуста pvn_54@mail.ru

----------


## Картинка

Здравствуйте, и мне сбросьте arena_ru@rambler.ru

----------


## Когут

Пожалуйста Пришлите учебную 8.2 kogutm@aresgroup.ru

----------


## __irina

Очень прошу, если не сложно, скиньте и мне учебную mailbox_irina@mail.ru

----------


## Максимилиан

Привет, сбросьте и мне учебную, пожалуйста, makcumka555@gmail.com

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## akaktus

здравствуйте и мне пожалуйста a160381@mail.ru
спасибо

----------


## diskoh

Добрый день, хочу выучить програмирование 1С 8.2, можно получить обучение на bvv@mail.ru

----------


## Судья

Привет если можно пожалуйста скиньте мне 1с версию 8,2 + к нему торговля+склад учебную версию  пожалуйста буду очень благодарен киньте сюда: AshurovAsliddin@yandex.ru

----------


## KoryKosh

Добрый День мне тоже пожалуста скиньте  1с8.2  для обучения на Kory24@mail.ru:)

----------


## ДА2010

и мне :))) decogroup@rambler.ru

----------


## tds-61

Добрый День мне тоже пожалуста  1с8.2 для обучения на tds-61@yandex.ru

----------


## gaxen

Привет! Скинь мне тоже пожалуйста gaxen@mail.ru

----------


## afomin

Буду очень Вам благодарен за базу - afomin@km.ru

----------


## Swetna

sweta0606@list.ru

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_
Сегодня весь день не могла закрыть январь месяц и провести закрытие месяца... выдает ошибку и все.. пишется что счета 23,25,26 не закрываются.. а причину не могу найти.. Помогите, люди добрые

----------


## Atali958

ребята, помогите, нужна ломалка для 1с8.2

----------


## anisstas

Скиньте а пожалста 1с8.2 для обучения anisstas@yandex.ru

----------


## 4uTeP

скиньте и мне учебную на maxx@maxx.su
спасибо.

----------


## Helene77

Добрый день мне тоже пожалуста 1с 8.2 для обучения на lena_k_2005@mail.ru Заранее спасибо! ))

----------


## r3flex

Добрый день скиньте пожалуста 1с8.2 для обучения на firma.tos@mail.ru 
Большое спасибо!

----------


## hohol39

здравствуйте, если можно скиньте плиз
hohol39@mail.ru

----------


## SystemDevil

Добрый день скиньте пожалуста 1с8.2 для обучения на crh[at]ukr[dot]net 
Большое спасибо!

----------


## velber

Будь те добры, если у кого есть скиньте 1С Бухгалтерию предприятия 2.0 учебную версию, буду ОЧЕНЬ признателен. adtvelber@mail.ru

----------


## madant1

если еще рассылаете то скиньте на serp2003@bk.ru

----------


## HypNoz1s

Да , если всё же ещё актуальна "раздача" обучающей 1С-ки , то очень сильно прошу и мне одну можно ? hypnozdream@gmail.com

----------


## reignmaker

И мне пожалуйста reignmaker@rambler.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Solace

Здравствуйте, можно ли и мне скинуть учебную версию 1С:Предприятия 8.2. Вот моя почта: solace-lee@mail.ru. Заранее Большое Спасибо.

----------


## Elena06091989

Это конечно, нагло, поделитесь со мной тозе)))good118@rambler.ru СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ!!!!!!

----------


## zun-zun

Если кому-нибудь прислали учебную версию выложите на файлообменнике

----------


## LolaCola27

И мне пожалуйста дайте попользоваться учебной версией LolaCola27@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 12 секунд_



> И мне пожалуйста дайте попользоваться учебной версией LolaCola27@mail.ru


Заранее благодарю.:blush:

----------


## sonetka

sonetka1986@mail.ruИ мне 1с 8.2 учебную пожалуйста, если возможно (ЗиУП,Торговля и склад)
Спасибо

----------


## zweritsch

Нужна учебная версия платформа8.2 Предприятие (ivenki80@mail.ru)

----------


## chacra

Здравствуйте, можно ли и мне скинуть учебную версию 1С:Предприятия 8.2. Вот моя почта: proninruslan@mail.ru. Заранее Большое Спасибо.

----------


## dives-kz

> Здравствуйте, можно ли и мне скинуть учебную версию 1С:Предприятия 8.2. Заранее Большое Спасибо.


Люди плиииз : den_v_b@mail.ru

----------


## zhbk

скинте мне тоже пожалуйста-обыскалась этой программы kapkovaa@mail.ru за ранее спасибо!

----------


## Pakhar

скинте мне тоже Pakhar.83@mail.ru

----------


## ene

Скиньте, пожалуйста, и мне учебную версию "платформа 8.2 Предприятие" (enecta@mail.ru)

----------


## Bobsons

Пожалуйста, скиньте и мне учебную 8.2 на vilinev@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## Альгадо

Тоже очень нужна (новичок я) - искренне: Algado@mail.ru - буду признателен.

----------


## Тамара7

> Нужна обущающая 1с 8.2 + УТП или самоучитель или букварики, если есть под Россию


Очень нужно, но только Российская. Буду очень благодарна!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 56 секунд_
Здравствуйте, можно ли и мне скинуть учебную версию 1С:Предприятия 8.2. Вот моя почта: nikolt2@list.ru  Заранее Большое Спасибо.

----------


## Zinger666

Поделитесь и со мной, пжлста =) z-i-n-g-e-r@yandex.ru

----------


## Тамара7

> ссылка сверху


После загрузки обучалки, исчезли базы данных конфигуратора.Удалила полностью все и обучалку в том числе, т.к. архитектура рухнула. Загрузила заново платформу, конфу, но не удается загрузка баз данных из УТ в базу. Подскажите что делать пожалуйста.Я новичок.

----------


## Sasha_plus

и мне и мне и мне!!! Бухгалтерия 8.2 учебная нужна!!! Sasha_plus@mail.ru

----------


## hammburger

Дайте пожалуйста учебную версию Предприятия 8.2.
Я бы купил, на там где я живу такого не продают.
mordukhai.2011@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Тамара7

К сожалению я удалила программу и ссылку не сохранила, но попробую поискать , если найду - обязательно размещу.

----------


## ronik12

скинте пожалуйста учебную версию Предприятия 8.2. ronik12@mail.ru

----------


## Тамара7

Я же написала что удалила ее, смотрите тему о самоучителях на форуме, я там нашла.

----------


## AGANA

> напишите почту куда скинуть


Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста l_leg@gala.net


СПАСИБО

----------


## anisstas

Пожалуйста на anisstas@yandex.ru

----------


## pluysha

Поделитесь пожалуйста учебной версией "1С:Предприятие 8.2" на pluysha@ua.fm
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## chacra

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста proninruslan@mail.ru

----------


## v.v.i

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (учебная)", редакция 1.6
ifolder.ru/25284629

---------- Post added at 11:53 ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 ----------

Платформа 8.2 учебная
ifolder.ru/25284774

Все с диска 1С:Предприятие Версия для обучения программированию[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

Mel2517 (11.11.2011), SashaChi (21.11.2011)

----------


## nebazilik

И мне, с бухгалтерией если можно, hisperia@mail.ru

----------


## all_i_ance

Добрый день! скиньте пожалуйста еще на alexey@galaktionov.com

----------


## rina-koti

Добрый день! скиньте пожалуйста мне на rina-koti@yandex.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию*
767978e1c02756c3f1e851ec296ad288.jpeg

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*Программный продукт 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию предназначен для получения навыков модификации существующих и создания новых прикладных решений в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». 

 Версия для обучения программированию – доступное решение для широкого круга пользователей, которые хотят познакомиться с системой программ «1С:Предприятие 8» и научиться приемам конфигурирования: созданию и изменению структуры метаданных, написанию программных модулей, разработке диалогов и интерфейсов, администрированию прикладных решений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8». 

 Наряду с задачами изучения допускается применение учебной версии платформы для модификации и разработки реальных прикладных решений в пределах возможностей этой поставки. Форматы информационных баз конфигураций учебной и коммерческой версии не отличаются, сложность конфигураций в учебной версии не ограничена. Однако возможности отладки, например, лимитированы ограничениями на объемы данных. Реальная эксплуатация прикладных решений может осуществляться только на коммерческих версиях системы «1С:Предприятие 8».*

----------


## polina_m

А можно и мне, пожалуйста, polina-737@mail.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

*polina_m*, а чуть выше сложно скачать? Там аж 3 ссылки (разные файлообменники)! Выбирайте где удобнее качать! 

*НАРОД* ведь постоянно выкладывают ссылки, и всё же никто сообщение сверху прочитать не может, все просят и мне и мне скиньте, хотя есть возможность сразу же скачать!

----------


## Vovus14

и мне очень нужна jey-jey14@mail.ru зарание спасибо!!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> и мне очень нужна jey-jey14@mail.ru зарание спасибо!!


Молодец:) Браво:D +10 тебе

Пока ссылки рабочие хватит просить, скачайте сами выше!

----------

Mel2517 (11.11.2011)

----------


## Mechanicuss

> Молодец:) Браво:D +10 тебе
> 
> Пока ссылки рабочие хватит просить, скачайте сами выше!


Нежнее, еще нежнее. Давно замечено, что тут народ в основном писатели, а не читатели ))

----------


## Mechanicuss

> Молодец:) Браво:D +10 тебе
> 
> Пока ссылки рабочие хватит просить, скачайте сами выше!


Нежнее, еще нежнее. Давно замечено, что тут народ в основном писатели, а не читатели ))

По теме: платформа там совсем старая, разве что для ознакомления годится.

----------


## Бухмиллер

А чем учебная отличается от рабочей?

----------


## avm3110

> А чем учебная отличается от рабочей?


э-э-э-э.. ну-у-у-у.. например ценой :blush:

----------


## Mechanicuss

> А чем учебная отличается от рабочей?


Тем же, чем резиновая женщина от настоящей.
http://v8.1c.ru/edu/

----------


## gsp3cr

и мне пожалуйста gsp3cr@ya.ru

----------


## ОльгаСергеевна

Поделитесь пожалуйста учебной версией neplohovaolga@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## dima4ka_63

*ЛЮДИ ПЕРЕСТАНЬТЕ ПИСАТЬ И МНЕ СКИНЬТЕ, И МНЕ, НИЖЕ ССЫЛКИ, КАЧАЙТЕ КОМУ НАДО УЧЕБНУЮ ВЕРСИЮ!!!*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию* *(УЧЕБНАЯ)*
767978e1c02756c3f1e851ec296ad288.jpeg

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*Программный продукт 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию предназначен для получения навыков модификации существующих и создания новых прикладных решений в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». 

 Версия для обучения программированию – доступное решение для широкого круга пользователей, которые хотят познакомиться с системой программ «1С:Предприятие 8» и научиться приемам конфигурирования: созданию и изменению структуры метаданных, написанию программных модулей, разработке диалогов и интерфейсов, администрированию прикладных решений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8». 

 Наряду с задачами изучения допускается применение учебной версии платформы для модификации и разработки реальных прикладных решений в пределах возможностей этой поставки. Форматы информационных баз конфигураций учебной и коммерческой версии не отличаются, сложность конфигураций в учебной версии не ограничена. Однако возможности отладки, например, лимитированы ограничениями на объемы данных. Реальная эксплуатация прикладных решений может осуществляться только на коммерческих версиях системы «1С:Предприятие 8».*

----------


## lilly_8888

пожалуйста вышлите и мне тоже lilly_8888@yahoo.com  заранее благадарю

----------


## Ольга Берёзова

скиньте пожалуйста на berezka_2008@mail.ru заранее спасибо!

----------


## PASAHAKA

> А чем учебная отличается от рабочей?


features_small.jpg
вот и все

----------


## Заки

будьте добры сбросить то же самое на zahar87@mail.ru

----------


## AdmMaster-2008

Буду очень благодарен, если мне тоже перепадет учебная версия AdmMaster-2008@yandex.ru

----------


## 4andr

Прошу Вас скиньте учебную версию на 4andr@mail.ru

----------


## Ангел во плоти

Прошу Вас скиньте учебную версию на zebzeevat@mail.ru   . Спасибо.

----------


## lexus79

и мне пожалуйсто porokh@inbox.ru

----------


## Nashka

Привет всем!
Скиньте пожалуйста учебную версию Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерию
twix_16@inbox.ru
Заранее большое спасибо:)

----------


## Allio

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста учебную версию alionka-nay@yandex.ru

----------


## mailno6260

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста учебную версию mailno6260@mail.ru спасибо заранее

----------


## JonsonS

Пожалуйста сюда тоже: shelen_berg@mail.ru
Спасибо Вам за труды.

----------


## shefa

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно shefa0210@mail.ru

----------


## epti

Добрый вечер, буду признателен если скинете и мне Предприятие 8.2: 
redevil_88@bk.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## ТатьянаКост

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно на tatyanakostornaya@yandex.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

> *ЛЮДИ ПЕРЕСТАНЬТЕ ПИСАТЬ И МНЕ СКИНЬТЕ, И МНЕ, НИЖЕ ССЫЛКИ, КАЧАЙТЕ КОМУ НАДО УЧЕБНУЮ ВЕРСИЮ!!!*
> 
> *1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию* *(УЧЕБНАЯ)*
> Вложение 554
> 
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*
> *Скачать3*
> 
> ...


*КАЧАЕМ САМИ, ВСЕ ВЗРОСЛЫЕ, СПРАВИТЕСЬ!*

----------

Anhimation (03.12.2011), egribine (28.11.2011)

----------


## laurelviktoriy

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно laurelviktoriya@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Wadimko

!!!!!!!Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста wadimko@gmail.com !!!!!!!!

----------


## egribine

...спасибо

----------


## Сагель

Если можно, пожалуйста, и мне скиньте. sagel_alekc@mail.ru

----------


## ihorzihon

cбросьте,пожалуйста 1с8.2 учебную zihon@i.ua  спасибо

---------- Post added at 03:17 ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 ----------

сбросте пожалуйста 1с 8.2 учебную

----------


## Арина Яр.

И мне ,пожалуйста...   arina-luna@mail.ru

----------


## art1st

Здавствуйте!Пожалуйста скиньте и мне на ящик: art1st_hai@mail.ru , заранее Большое Спасибо!!!

----------


## fear-tema

Мне пожалуйста тоже скиньте fear-tema@mail.ru , и если можно с конфигурацией управление торговлей.

----------


## verya

здравствуйте! прочитала.ч то вы можете скинуть 1С 8.2. не могли вы скинуть и мне vev05@rambler.ru     Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## СоколоваЕлена

Можно  и со мной поделиться с учебной версией: sokolovamm105@gmail.com или brilliant.33@bk
Заранее спасибо!!!!!:)

----------


## Diana345

А есть 1С предприятие 8.1 (учебная)? И самоучитель?

----------


## Dj_fil74

Платформа весит 112 Мегов, так что никто скидывать не будет. Качайте сами, по третьей ссылке на скачивание, всё бесплатно. Себе уже установил, всё работает.

----------


## dima4ka_63

*КАЧАЙТЕ КОМУ НАДО УЧЕБНУЮ ВЕРСИЮ!!!*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию* *(УЧЕБНАЯ)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*Программный продукт 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию предназначен для получения навыков модификации существующих и создания новых прикладных решений в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». 

 Версия для обучения программированию – доступное решение для широкого круга пользователей, которые хотят познакомиться с системой программ «1С:Предприятие 8» и научиться приемам конфигурирования: созданию и изменению структуры метаданных, написанию программных модулей, разработке диалогов и интерфейсов, администрированию прикладных решений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8». 

 Наряду с задачами изучения допускается применение учебной версии платформы для модификации и разработки реальных прикладных решений в пределах возможностей этой поставки. Форматы информационных баз конфигураций учебной и коммерческой версии не отличаются, сложность конфигураций в учебной версии не ограничена. Однако возможности отладки, например, лимитированы ограничениями на объемы данных. Реальная эксплуатация прикладных решений может осуществляться только на коммерческих версиях системы «1С:Предприятие 8».*

---------- Post added at 14:52 ---------- Previous post was at 14:50 ----------




> Платформа весит 112 Мегов, так что никто скидывать не будет. Качайте сами, по третьей ссылке на скачивание, всё бесплатно. Себе уже установил, всё работает.


А что с 3ей ссылкой не так? Проверил сейчас, всё ОК!

----------

chern (09.02.2012), tutaon (13.12.2011), vitaclav (31.01.2012), Бетельгейзе (24.01.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Материалы Spec8.ru БОЛЕЕ 22 ГБ ОТБОРНЫХ ОБУЧАЮЩИХ КУРСОВ. ЕСТЬ ВСЁ  
Скачать частями:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6
Часть 7
Часть 8
Часть 9
Часть 10
Часть 11
Часть 12
Часть 13
Часть 14
Часть 15
Часть 16
Часть 17
Часть 18
Часть 19*

----------


## sony01

alexsandrinia 

не откажите,  и мне скиньте, пожалуйста
upa-utaman@mail.ru

----------


## Cherkasova_nn

Очень нужен самоучитель по 1С 8,2 зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, а также 1С Предприятие 8.2 для бюджетных организаций пожалуйста elochka_vs@mail.ru

----------


## татьянау

А самоучитель по бухгалтерии 8.2 можно достать?

----------


## Натахв

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно 
пожалуйста, побыстрее, если можно!!!!!!!
и если нужен туда крыт, то его тоже.
Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!!
morozovanata65@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 12:43 ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 ----------

Простите, еще - я не бюджетное, но торговое предприятие

----------


## zavall

Будьте добры и мне плиз zavodchikov.s@yandex.ru

----------


## myshova

и мне пожалуйста tam1983@inbox.ru

----------


## Olya-1810

Тогда и мне до куч...Спасибо большое пребольшое))

---------- Post added at 17:00 ---------- Previous post was at 16:59 ----------

Тогда и мне до кучи....Забыла адрес)) Olya-1810@mail.ru

----------


## Vollechka

Здравствуйте! пришлите пожалуйста учебную 8.2
Спасибо
your.headache@mail.ru

----------


## Evgeny1

Здравствуйте! А есть у кого-нибудь "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию для Украины"    Заранее буду благодарен!!!

leejohn_85@mail.ru

----------


## Olia.detdom

Очень нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 для Украины и к ней Бухгалтерия, 
В нашем детском доме 138 деток.
Хотели бы, чтоб учились на рабочей неглючной... А то что не скачиваем - то вирусы то зависает((

 Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!!
olia.detdom@gmail.com

----------


## Натахв

morozovanata65@mail.ru

зараннее СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Такая

скиньте и мне пожалуйста!!pink-198721@mail.ru

----------


## Лавр

скинь и мне учебную версию, плиз, на magrom13@mail.ru

----------


## Натахв

моя почта 
morozovanata65@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Вадим18

И мене пожалуйста пришлите vadim_03181988@mail.ru

----------


## nikolya

и мне тоже,пожалуйста, ну очень нужно And6701@yandex.ru

----------


## 666L666

Если можно и начинающему бухгалтеру для тренировки))) на elena-kul@inbox.ru 
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## balivar

Если можно и на этот ящик radiolab2004@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## kvv69

Если можно и на этот ящик 9265057070@mail.ru Cпасибо

----------


## aly4302

Пожалуйста, если можно и мне пришлите очень прошу на ящик aly4302@yandex.ru 
Заранее очень благодарна.:blush:

----------


## Natik-27

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста natiegorova27@mail.ru

----------


## Анастасия дин

Привет и мне пожалуйста скиньте ysnastay89506095451@mail.ru

----------


## marysun

Очень прошу, если несложно, пришлите и мне на почту marysun@mail.ru, очень хочется обучиться.Спасибо большое!

----------


## Погребняк

Просьба выслать и мне. pogrebnyak.petr@mail.ru  спасибо.

----------


## West_east

скиньте, пожалуйста на west_east@gala.net , спасибо

----------


## ПРОФБИЗ

Можно со мной поделиться с учебной версией: annalinevich@bk.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## mossberg

Можно и мне? mossberg@mail.ru

----------


## rasvik

Буду признателен, rasvik@mail.ru

----------


## bsp84

Если можно, то и на bsp84@yandex.ru

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------

bsp84 (16.03.2012)

----------


## olgamaga

Пожалуйста и мне учебную версию olgamaga@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Misha951

поделитесь пожалуйста merzavec951@rambler.ru

----------


## Marrina

Если можно и мне пожалуйста Marinastepankova@mail.ru

----------


## Наталия111

Если можно, то и мне пришлите такой курс, заранее благодарна.

----------


## Marrina

и мне тоже пожалуйста Marinastepankova@mail.ru

----------


## Боромир

Если можно, то и сюда: sokil@bk.ru

----------


## superlucky9999

Пожалуйста и меня обучите 1С ))) ip38@bk.ru Заранее благодарен!!!!

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она   http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4....2.14.519.html

----------


## максон

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста maksim-markin@bk.ru

---------- Post added at 10:33 ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 ----------

а бесплатного сайта нет?

---------- Post added at 10:34 ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 ----------

бесплатного сайта нет?

----------


## татьяна князев

Здравствуйте, приобрели 1с предприятие 8,2. Демо версия почему то не активна. Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно на почту скинте Knzuu@mail.ru. Зарание благодарна.

----------


## agbar

Добрый день! мне бы тоже не помешала учебная версия 1с предприятие 8.2 + зарплата и управление персоналом....заранее благодарен, agbar21@mail.ru

----------


## ольга буба

И мне пожалуйста... очень надо.....olga24081985@yandex.ru

----------


## AGR

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно vi28_80@mail.ru

----------


## 5lav5

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста 5lav5@rambler.ru

----------


## Ispolin

скиньте мне тоже пожалуйста
kvank.sakha@mail.ru

----------


## ильмира1979

Нужна учебная версия 1С зарплата и управление персоналом или видеокурс. можно скинуть на почту ilmira.g@mail.ru

----------


## Алексей 163

ВОТ .. КАЧАЙТЕ НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...atie_v8.2.html

----------


## Mozolya

Скачал, а открыть не получается. Пишет, что не знает какой программой открывать. Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать.

----------


## Staspena

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста -pena.78@mail.ru-

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она  http://letitbit.net/download/21890.2...tie%2B8.2.html

----------


## VOVeresk

Можно и мне скинуть учебную версию? На адрес ovvereskova@mail.ru. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Max_Nj

Можно и мне учебную версию 1С 8.2
160676@bk.ru

заранее благодарен

----------


## Ntik

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, taha82@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 39qwer

k1979qwer@km.ru заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Z68

нуждаюсь для самообучения буду очень благодарен igor_iku@mail.ru

----------


## oblepiha

может и меня осчастливите))
oblepiha.85@mail.ru

----------


## ЮСИК

Всем привет! Если можно, скиньте и мне...вся умучилась с 1С..... jul6282@mail.ru

----------


## Max_Nj

И мне если можно.
nmaxj@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен

----------


## olga22203

и мне если можно. olga2203@list.ru
заранее благодарю

----------


## grey027

Пришлите пожалуйста мне на grey027@mail.ru. Заранее признателен !

----------


## sabas

Был бы признателен за учебное пособие , мой адрес kapa4u@yandex.ru

----------


## Юрий196

Пришлите пожалуйста на 22mebel@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## morfey78

И мне если можно.
ituzinkevich@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен

----------


## ИрмаТ

если можно, скиньте пожалуйсто и мне trepuzova@mail.ru

----------


## sunny333

Очень нужна 1с бухгалтерия 8.2 (учебная). Скиньте, пожалуйста, на мой ящик sunny333333@yandex.ua. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## msaygid

Буду очень благодарен если пришлете и мне saigid.63@mail.ru

----------


## 7990779

Очень нужна 1с бухгалтерия 8.2 (учебная). 7990779@mail.ru. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Владимир СФ

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно пожалуйста

Valmontt@rambler.ru

Очень признателен!

----------


## icinfo

Если еще актуально, то бросьте учебную версию на - icinfo134@gmail.com

----------


## MacKoy

Не могли бы сбросить учебную версию на puzakov742@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Gributski

очень прошу...и мне пришлите, подалуйста

----------


## Воин Ночи

И сюда пожалуйста: shevgosh@mail.ru
Или же кинуть на файлообменник какой-нибудь, а сюда ссылку.

----------


## malinovskiy.i

Буду предсказуемым и тоже попрошу скинуть пожалуйста ссылочку на malinovskiy.i@mail.ru
За ранее благодарю. Такой спрос, могли бы заработать)

----------


## kudiany

если кто слышить и есть возможность скиньте и мне пожалуйста kudiany@gmail.com

----------


## selezneva

И мне скиньте пожалуйста. tanja-angel@yandex.ru

----------


## k0n$t

будьте добры, угостите ссылочкой, у кого есть такая вещь. заранее спасибо!

----------


## Vlad_12

> будьте добры, угостите ссылочкой, у кого есть такая вещь. заранее спасибо!


На этой странице http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page37

от *vitamina* Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.16.368 от 05.10.2012 в низу ссылки Учебная версия

----------


## Маша Курбатова

Подскажите пожалуйста, как скачать 1С. Предприятие (учебная)? Спасибо!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как скачать 1С. Предприятие (учебная)? Спасибо!


1. переходите по ссылке выше
2. у пользователя *vitamina* в самом низу ссылка *Учебная версия*
3. жмете на *скачать*

----------


## Маша Курбатова

Спасибо!Но что-то не получается скачать... Может еще какой-нибудь путь подскажите?!Плиз

----------


## Vlad_12

> Спасибо!Но что-то не получается скачать... Может еще какой-нибудь путь подскажите?!Плиз


*Маша Курбатова*, как выглядит проблема, опишите, я только что пробовал - проблем нету

http://www.unibytes.com/sENM7oNxqw8Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Юлия_88

можно и мне скинуть учебную версию 8.2 для Win 7x64. почта - julianaRey@mail.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

> можно и мне скинуть учебную версию 8.2 для Win 7x64. почта - julianaRey@mail.ru


юлия, каждому на почту слишком долго загружать, положил на http://depositfiles.com/

ссылка http://depositfiles.com/files/rqmj518rk




> *Не забываем про спасибо, всем плевать, а мне приятно!*

----------

Ctaiz (20.01.2013), kuhacl (25.10.2012), mobilot (06.11.2012), SAPAROV (16.11.2012), vadimvad (19.11.2012)

----------


## kuhacl

> юлия, каждому на почту слишком долго загружать, положил на http://depositfiles.com/
> 
> ссылка http://depositfiles.com/files/rqmj518rk


Огромное спасибо! Уважаемый *Vlad_12*, вы можете посоветовать какой-нибудь видеокурс, который бы подходил для вашей версии и конфигурации? Я новичок(учу 1с с нуля) и немного запутался, потому что слишком много версий в сети и в видео на utube нет некоторых кнопок, которые есть тут.

Но даже если не можете, все равно спасибо за ссылку, долго искал, очень мне помогли!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Огромное спасибо! Уважаемый *Vlad_12*, вы можете посоветовать какой-нибудь видеокурс, который бы подходил для вашей версии и конфигурации? Я новичок(учу 1с с нуля) и немного запутался, потому что слишком много версий в сети и в видео на utube нет некоторых кнопок, которые есть тут.
> 
> Но даже если не можете, все равно спасибо за ссылку, долго искал, очень мне помогли!


у нас читальный зал и видеопрокат здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...D0%A1-8/page83

может что подберете. я сам бухгалтер, мне полегче - я книгами изучал и научным тыком.

еще тут на сайте выкладывали ссылку на новый сайт, вроде доходчиво
http://1c-sfera.ru/

----------

kuhacl (26.10.2012), sibski (28.10.2012), Юлия_88 (26.10.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.16.368 от 05.10.2012*

Учебная версия -> скачать | зеркало

----------

Vlad_12 (26.10.2012)

----------


## Юлия_88

Спасибо большое за ссылку!!! очень облегчили мне работу!

---------- Post added at 20:39 ---------- Previous post was at 18:46 ----------

У меня небольшой вопрос, я установила 1с, а где база храниться именно и какой документ выбирать, чтоб загрузить, что-то я не допоняла... или для базы нужно платформу скачать? какую? и нужен ли будет эмулятор? объясните пожалуйста

----------


## natusik9198

Нужна учебная версия  Управление торговлей 8

----------


## natusik9198

ezik3@yandex.ru Большое спасибо

----------


## dub923

> Спасибо большое за ссылку!!! очень облегчили мне работу!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:39 ---------- Previous post was at 18:46 ----------
> 
> У меня небольшой вопрос, я установила 1с, а где база храниться именно и какой документ выбирать, чтоб загрузить, что-то я не допоняла... или для базы нужно платформу скачать? какую? и нужен ли будет эмулятор? объясните пожалуйста


 у меня тот же вопрос

----------


## Vlad_12

это как раз и есть платформа, а к ней нужно любую конфу, как правило БП (бухгалтерию)
сейчас на ней запустил демо УПП - нормально работает.

----------


## citizenk

мне бы очень помогло, koven33@mail.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

> мне бы очень помогло, koven33@mail.ru


а что мешает загрузить?

----------


## ялок

можно мне пожалуйста скинуть olga_sukhanova@list.ru

---------- Post added at 09:28 ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 ----------

откуда

----------


## Arina2013

И мне пожалуйста скинте arina2013@ya.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

> Сообщение от *ялок* 
> можно мне пожалуйста скинуть olga_sukhanova@list.ru





> И мне пожалуйста скинте arina2013@ya.ru


---------- Post added at 09:28 ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 ----------
каждому на почту слишком долго загружать, на предыдущей странице на неё 4 ссылки, да вы леньтяи наверное 
Спецом для Вас (для тех кому в падлу форум почитать
http://sinhro.net/k06s6wvp3g6m/8_2_1...ining.rar.html
http://rusfolder.com/33302824
http://depositfiles.com/files/rqmj518rk




> *Не забываем про спасибо, всем плевать, а мне приятно!*

----------

Arina2013 (27.12.2012), dnvzuzik (17.01.2013), KSG034 (22.02.2013), OldRus (12.04.2013), op1989 (11.03.2013), totowka (13.01.2013), Галя123 (25.04.2013), славааа (23.02.2013)

----------


## Arina2013

Лично от меня ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! )))

----------


## славааа

[quote="-sergey-;53470"]напишите почту куда скинуть.
привет!
мне тоже не помешала бы учебная. заранее спасибо.
kukolevskiy88@mail.ru

----------


## алексказна

если можно и мне fktrcrfpyf@rambler.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## musichka1502

И мне, и мне musichka1502@yandex.ru! Если возможно, то  управление торговлей и зарплата и кадры

----------


## камень78

как я могу поучить учебную версию? мой адрес natacsha.borisova2009@mail.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

*камень78*, чуть выше я указал 3 (три) ссылки откуда можно её бесплатно скачать
каждому на почту кидать очень долго! просто скачайте и установите

----------


## pronchatos

pronchatoff@gmail.com пожалуйста !

----------


## валентина13

и мне если  есть возможность valentina_gaiduk@mail.ru

----------


## Марина Милос

и мне скиньте пожалуйста, если можно?!? marifka07@mail.ru

----------


## cveet

Сергей, добрый день! Мне тоже нужна учебная версия 1С:Предприятие 8.2  Буду признательна. cveet@mail.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

*cveet*, сергей был в 2010 году...

----------


## ska1973

Если можно и мне ska_73@mail.ru

----------


## Гульнара14

и мне пожалуйста Gulya-badgirl@mail.ru. спасибо

----------


## OldRus

Будьте добры на nizamyat@mail.ru Cпасибо!

----------


## лиличка

и мне пожалуйста 
lilia.albreht@yandex.ru спасибо большое заранее

----------


## Max_Nj

Можно и мне: nmaxj@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Martik

Версию для обучению программированию, включающую в себя как платформу, так и учебную версию 1С:Бухгалтерию редакции 3.0, а так же:
Рекомендации по работе с программой.
·         Описание архитектуры платформы «1С:Предприятие 8».
·         Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Учебная версия.
·         Конфигурации:
o        демонстрационные конфигурации к книге М.Г.Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталевой "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы";
o        «Бухгалтерия предприятия».

·         Документация и методические материалы в оболочке базы 1С:ИТС:
o         «1С:Предприятие 8.2. Руководство разработчика»;
o        «1С:Предприятие 8.2. Руководство администратора»;
o        «1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Учебная версия».
o        М.Радченко, Е.Хрусталева "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы";
o        глоссарий разработчика;
o        материалы методической поддержки 1С:ИТС для разработчиков.
можно скачать бесплатно по адресу:
http://online.1c.ru/catalog/free/learning.php

----------


## natyly

люди помогите нужна версия 1С 8.2 срочно !скиньте на почту n_skripnik88@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## Vlad_12

> люди помогите нужна версия 1С 8.2 срочно !скиньте на почту n_skripnik88@mail.ru спасибо


нужна учебная или нет?

----------


## natyly

учебная

----------


## Vlad_12

Гдето через час проверьте почту гружу

----------


## natyly

спасибо большое

----------


## Vlad_12

отправленно

----------


## agureevdn

если можно скиньте 1с учебную 8.2 agureevdn@yandex.ru нужна зарплата и кадры

----------


## Vlad_12

> если можно скиньте 1с учебную 8.2 agureevdn@yandex.ru нужна зарплата и кадры


дело в том что 1С учебная - это Бухгалтерия Предприятия, а зарплата и кадры - это 1С 7.7. В 8 она называется Зарплата и Управление персоналом, но её учебной нету. может быть на учебной платформе она и пойдет, я не знаю, т.к. этим вопросом не задавался, а так комплект учебной - это бухгалтерия предприятия (зарплата есть но урезана, много в ручную)

---------- Post added at 16:31 ---------- Previous post was at 16:25 ----------




> дело в том что 1С учебная - это Бухгалтерия Предприятия, а зарплата и кадры - это 1С 7.7. В 8 она называется Зарплата и Управление персоналом, но её учебной нету. может быть на учебной платформе она и пойдет, я не знаю, т.к. этим вопросом не задавался, а так комплект учебной - это бухгалтерия предприятия (зарплата есть но урезана, много в ручную)


всё разобрался, гружу на почту, через час проверьте почту - будет собственно учебная платформа и конфигурация Зарплата и Управление персоналом




> *Не забываем про спасибо, всем плевать, а мне приятно!*

----------


## оксик55

а можно и мне 1с Бухгалтерию учебную 8.2 oxsy555@mail.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

> а можно и мне 1с Бухгалтерию учебную 8.2 oxsy555@mail.ru


поставил на загрузку, часа через 2,5 где-то готово будет




> *Не забываем про спасибо, всем плевать, а мне приятно!*

----------

оксик55 (31.05.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

*оксик55*, почту получили?

----------


## оксик55

большое спасибо! все получила

----------


## Татьяна171986

Очень нужна  учебная платформа 8.2. и конфигурация Зарплата и Управление персоналом, если можно. почта ta-sol@yandex.ru

----------


## alnikbo

Ребят, а можно и мне учебную версию 8.2  anabolik.b@gmail.com

----------


## Vlad_12

> Ребят, а можно и мне учебную версию 8.2  anabolik.b@gmail.com


конечно
отпишись при получении...

----------


## tapik1987

Пожалуйста сбросьте и мне tapik1987@mail.ru

----------


## Tanya1706

и мне, пожалуйста, скиньте tania1706@mail.ru

----------


## Тимур +

*-sergey-*,Здравствуйте Сергей я понимаю что прошло много времени и не на что не надеюсь, но если у вас осталась учебная версия 8.2 или ещё что то в этом роде скиньте пожалуйста мне на tigriy2010@yandex.ru

---------- Post added at 17:19 ---------- Previous post was at 17:16 ----------

Кто меня услышит первый, если вас не затруднит скиньте мне пожалуйста 1 С учебную тоже. Очень срочно надо tigriy2010@yandex.ru

----------


## есма

Если можно, то и мне, пожалуйста platova.elena@bk.ru

----------


## Людхен

Очень нужна учебная платформа 8.2. и конфигурация  Управление персоналом, если можно. почта vikulovo@mail.ru Спасибо!!!!
*Vlad_12*,

----------


## Монтарео

И мне v-grin88@mail.ru Оооочень нужно!!!Спасибо заранее!!!...

----------


## Yuliya-ya

Пожалуйста сбросьте и мне yuliya2016@yandex.ru

----------


## ЕленаВласова

Очень нужна учебная версия 8,2 бухгалтерия. Helen-74-74@mail.ru.

----------


## orenren

orenren@mail.ru

----------


## aromatt

anna200985@gmail.com и мне платформу 8.2 и УП. Спасибо!

----------


## Альфира

Пожалуйста сбросьте и мне Alfira_ss@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## МАКСИРУРК

и  мне  пожалуйста тоже    вышлете   zoya.petrova.1959@mail.ru  спасибо

----------


## Sandy7

Скиньте и мне, пожалуйста!  19832302@mail.ru

----------


## HrenovvV

Если возможно, мне тоже скиньте, пожалуйста!!! hrenovvv@rambler.ru

----------


## 4mik

Если возможно, скиньте, пожалуйста, 1С:Бухгалтерии 8. Учебная версия, mic_auto@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## Vovus14

bot1c@outlook.com Большое спасибо

----------


## starvok

Скиньте пожалуйста Учебную. rix-r3v@yandex.ru

----------


## MashaP

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста, у кого есть, учебную версию 8.2 по программированию на masha_panova_sm@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vova_l

> Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста, у кого есть, учебную версию 8.2 по программированию на masha_panova_sm@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.


  присоиденяюсь.  скиньте мне тоже пожалуйста на vova_l@bk.ru

----------


## silz

Буду благодарен за учебную базу предприятие 8.2
Почта silz@list.ru

----------


## vitaliy56

> присоиденяюсь.  скиньте мне тоже пожалуйста на vova_l@bk.ru


"1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию" можно скачать с сайта 1С 
http://online.1c.ru/catalog/free/16435725/
На указанной странице нажать "Получить продукт бесплатно" и заполнить анкету.
На момент написания бесплатное скачивание работает

----------


## avm3110

> "1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию" можно скачать с сайта 1С


Её можно скачать с соответствующей ветки форума http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page42



> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows учебная:
> 
> *letitbit*…..*turbobit*….*sinhro*

----------


## 4mik

> "1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию" можно скачать с сайта 1С 
> http://online.1c.ru/catalog/free/16435725/
> На указанной странице нажать "Получить продукт бесплатно" и заполнить анкету.
> На момент написания бесплатное скачивание работает


все правильно, только там до сих пор платформа 8.2, если нужна платформа 8.3, то тогда этот метод не подходит. Хотя не думаю, что для посетителей этого форума есть большой смысл в учебной версии. Меня больше интересовала демонстрационная информационная база, которая идет в комплекте с платформой, хотелось посмотреть реализацию интерфейса "Такси". Предполагал, что она есть в "1С:Предприятие 8.2 Версия для обучения программированию", но это оказалось не так. Базу я себе уже нашел.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

*-sergey-*,
Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 Зарплата и кадры, если можно
bycnhernjh1@mail.ru

----------


## Sokua

можно и мне sokirko.86@mail.ru  :)

----------


## даша04092011

и мне очень нужно. oksana_oldt@mail.ru

----------


## vova_l

И мне пожалуйста vova_l@bk.ru

----------


## N180174

Нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 зарплата и управление персоналом и к ней Бухгалтерия, если можно, отправьте пожалуйста на  896481322@mail.ru  заранее благодарю.

----------


## Нюха

> напишите почту куда скинуть


и мне, пожалуйста, тоже
an1703@yandex.ru

----------


## N180174

Простите, а мне можно на электронку  896481322@mail.ru Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Магомед!

Плиииз нужна учебная версия Предприятие 8.2 Зарплата и кадры бюlжетного учреждения (если есть видеокурс), если можно
magras83@mail.ru

----------


## Student72

Скинте плиз учебную версию 1С 8.2 Торговля+склад Student5280@mail.ru

----------


## N180174

Добрый день, а можно мне тоже на электронку 896481322@mail.ru учебную версию 8.2, Пожалуйста?

----------


## magvv

Зачем разводить помойку!!! Ищите лучше, в личку или куда-то на мыло просить не адекватно! Ресурсов здесь много, да инет тоже Большой!!!

----------


## Магомед!

*-sergey-*, Учебка бухгалтерия magras83@mail.ru Заранее Спасибо

----------


## code2003

Пожалуйста, учебную версию на code2003@ukr.net

----------


## Kislez

и мне пожалуйста smertin-1@mail.ru

----------


## ира76849ш54ц

Пожалуйста, учебную версию на ira.araptanova@yandex.ru

----------


## dtoy

Пожалуйста, учебную версию на dtoy@bk.ru

----------


## Heroboetz

Пожалуйста, учебную версию на al_glop@mail.ru

----------


## Dr.Power

был очень признателен получить данный курс
drpower(собака)inbox.ru

----------


## oollaa_78

Буду благодарна за учебную базу бухгалтерия предприятие 8.2. Почта oollaa78@mail.ru . Спасибо

----------


## Гала1

поделитесь, пожалуйста, и со мной программой. Очень нужно tverdoxvalovy@mail.ru

----------


## Irin_L

Пришлите, пожалуйста, и мне тоже liv_i@mail.ru. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Surkov_Sergey

если можно и мне surkovszzz@gmail.com

----------


## An07

можно и мне an07ost@mail.ru

----------


## Skrippi

Здравствуйте, если можно, то мне ,пожалуйста, тоже chuprina1980@inbox.ru

----------


## AFROAL

И мне пожалуйста =)
afanroma@gmail.com

----------


## Наташа2008

Прошу скинуть учебную версию 1С 8.2 MNB200863@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## Troll

Платформа «1С:Предприятие 8.2. Учебная версия»
1С:Предприятие 8.3 Учебная версия + мобильная платформа
http://online.1c.ru/catalog/free/learning.php

----------


## Ukei

> Troll


, ссылка ведет не на учебную версию, а на версию для обучения программированию. Это разные вещи. Учебка ни разу не бесплатна, хотя и стоит всего 300 рц.

----------


## Troll

Просили учебную версию, я и дал, но там есть и то и другое.
Версия для обучения программированию (в электронном виде) - бесплатна :) .. почти, как сыр в мышеловке ;)

----------


## Татьяна Радецк

Помогите пожалуйста, не могу найти где можно бесплатно скачать обучение 1с 8,2 бухгалтерия. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.5.1068 от 10.07.2014*

Учебная версия:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Troll

> Помогите пожалуйста, не могу найти где можно бесплатно скачать обучение 1с 8,2 бухгалтерия. Заранее спасибо.


http://online.1c.ru/catalog/free/18610119/
Тама есть и платформа (учебная) и конфигурация бухгалтерия

----------

Irin_L (18.12.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> и платформа (учебная) и конфигурация бухгалтерия


 - Учебная платформа - просто урезанная обычная, как и демо-база в комплекте. Никакой обучающей работе в 1С литературы в составе данного продукта нет, он не для обучения работе предназначен.

----------


## Troll

> - Учебная платформа - просто урезанная обычная, как и демо-база в комплекте. Никакой обучающей работе в 1С литературы в составе данного продукта нет, он не для обучения работе предназначен.


В версии для обучения есть та же литература, что и в коробочной версии, токо в электронном виде.

----------


## Ukei

> В версии для обучения есть та же литература


 - В версии для обучения ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЮ - да, в учебной - нет. Что из этого:




> Документация и методические материалы в оболочке базы 1С:ИТС:
> 
>     «1С:Предприятие 8.3. Руководство разработчика»;
>     М. Радченко, Е. Хрусталева «1С:Предприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы»;
>     книга Е. Ю. Хрусталевой «Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8»


есть в учебной версии?

----------


## Troll

> есть в учебной версии?


В версии для обучения программированию, ссылку на которую скинул выше, есть все: и учебная версия платформы, и документация, и методические материалы в оболочке ИТС

----------

Irin_L (18.12.2014)

----------


## reg311990

можно и мне пожалуйста скинуть regina3111990@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

> можно и мне пожалуйста


 - Все выложено в первом сообщении на каждой странице.

----------


## Ukei

*1C:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3: Версия для обучения программированию (2014)*

Скачать файл одним архивом:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Или по частям с русфолдера:

ЧАСТЬ 1 // ЧАСТЬ 2 // ЧАСТЬ 3

----------

staas_ya (15.01.2015)

----------

